# Looking for employment sponsor in Canada



## aisa_dimples (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi,

Im Jonalyn Aisa Junto, Im looking for sponsorship to work in USA or Canada. Currently, Im senior sales secretary in a real estate company in Bacolod City , Philippines. I have experience in sales, cashiering, customer service and secretarial. I also have experience in peachtree accounting. Ive been working in a company almost 3 years. I graduated with a degree of Bachelor of Science in Commerce major in Business Administration. I want to work in canada to help my family and to achive a better career. Please help me to find job.Thank you!


----------



## snevs (Aug 20, 2010)

*working in Canada*

hey there...i am also looking for work in Canada...


----------

